# Care packages to major automobile magazines. Looking for help / suggestions!



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I'm planning on sending out care packages to some major car magazines (e.g. Road and Track, Motor Trend, Sport Compact Car).

My question is, how should I format my included letter?

Should I go for the "here is some cool t-shirts I thought you guys would enjoy" tone, or for the more formal "this is what my business does, and here are some samples of my work, I'd appreciate any help you could provide me", or should I be blunt and beg... "I'm desperately trying to get my car shirt concept off the ground, if you'd be willing to mention my site i'd really appreciate it"?

Any suggestions on how to approach this? Feedback is appreciated!

Thanks!

EDIT: anything else I should send besides the shirts, a letter, and potentially some business cards?


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Sneding care packages to major automobile mags. Suggestions?*



> "here is some cool t-shirts I thought you guys would enjoy"


I don't want to sound like i'm an english teacher but.... make sure you have someone proofread your letter. these magazine writers know their stuff. you wouldn't want to turn them off by not using the correct words.

btw it should be here are some cool t-shirts....


----------



## DontBeStupid (Nov 20, 2007)

I would address the magazine with a press release on your company or your product/t-shirt idea. They would be interested in either taking your money for an ad or if you have a strong press release, maybe you can get it published for FREE, one of the best guerilla marketing techniqs There are many press release writing sites all over the web to assist you Good luck !


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Sneding care packages to major automobile mags. Suggestions?*



pwapparel said:


> I don't want to sound like i'm an english teacher but.... make sure you have someone proofread your letter. these magazine writers know their stuff. you wouldn't want to turn them off by not using the correct words.
> 
> btw it should be here are some cool t-shirts....


Sigh. I wrote that message a bit too quickly. But yes, you're correct.

On a related note, don't forget to capitalize! Haha


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

What is / are your objective(s)?

Do you want them to run a freebie article on your shirts?

Do you want them to buy some shirts?

Are you interested in designing them some custom shirts?

Do you want to advertise in their mags? 

Sevearl of the above?

All of the above?

I can tell you from experience it is possible to get through to editors. Just using faxed press releases, I've been asked to not only write a full article on what I was selling, but to write an entire series of monthly articles.

I've also had editors take my press releases and write their own editorials as a result. So things like that can happen.

Far and away the biggest thing you have to keep in mind is that these people are bombarded with this stuff 24/7. You won't be the first to send a tee shirt, you sure won't be the first to send a letter, business card and/or press release.

It was explained to me this way - in most press orginizations there is a flunky who pulls the faxes off the machine and reads the press release emails. You have about 3 seconds to capture that flunky's attention.

Either you have a headline that make the flunky continue to read, or you're toast. 
You must grab their attention RIGHT NOW! If you can't do that, it's over before it begins.

So, whether it's a press release or a tee shirt, it's got to be dynamic. It's got to make the first person who sees it sit up in their chair and think "this is something we can use." 

Yes, there is a format for press releases, yes you should double space and keep them short, etc. But it's the headline that counts. Without that, it's just something else in the recycle bin.
.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------

